# New jointer adjustment question



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

New jointer adjustment question:
After jointing two 4 ft boards, the middle 2 ft are perfect... but about 1 foot from each end its starts tapering in. It's not snipe, but a very gradual taper (so subtle you only notice it with two jointed boards beside each other).
Is this technique or can I make another adjustment to the machine? I've checked for parallel between the infeed and outfeed sides and it's as flat as my level. 
The picture I'm throwing in is exaggerated but hopefully shows my problem. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

When you're jointing the boards are you putting any pressure on the infeed side.Once it starts cutting I put all the pressure on the outfeed side and don't touch the part of the board on the infeed side.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm pretty new on the jointer but I've been using just a little pressure on the front of the board as it hits the knives. As I get a few inches on the outfeed table I start adding more and more pressure (just on the outfeed side). Does this sound about right? I guess I might be pushing too hard. I'll practice. Thanks.
My main concern was whether this sounded like a technique problem or an adjustment problem on the machine.
I'm using a long level just to see if the factory has the gibs set correct (tables look parallel to me). But it's certainly not a perfectly straight edge. If I thought it was definitely the jointer, I'd go buy a better straight edge. 
Thanks again.


----------



## gary696 (Apr 10, 2008)

clarionflyer said:


> New jointer adjustment question:
> After jointing two 4 ft boards, the middle 2 ft are perfect... but about 1 foot from each end its starts tapering in. It's not snipe, but a very gradual taper (so subtle you only notice it with two jointed boards beside each other).
> Is this technique or can I make another adjustment to the machine? I've checked for parallel between the infeed and outfeed sides and it's as flat as my level.
> The picture I'm throwing in is exaggerated but hopefully shows my problem. Thanks in advance.


You need to adjust the height of the outfeed table equal to top-dead-center of the knives.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

:laughing: Ya I'm a bone head but I've got that down.
I was leveling both sides and laying the level across them to check for parallel (or straight I guess). Then dropping the infeed table a 1/16.
I think my problem may be technique in feeding the board. I'm only using pressure on the outfeed table, but I think I may be using too much pressure. Once I have a little time (kiddos sleeping) I'll practice a little. Thanks though... every little bit helps in my case.


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

Best way to join is to keep the crown up, and always remember to try and just let the peice float across the table. As little presure as possible. Sometimes if you have a short table base with long material, the material will not join concistently because its not entering the knifes how it could be if it was sitting on a flat table. Eyeball your peice and do the math of how much material it looks like needs to be removed for a nice straight peice


----------



## allthunbs (May 14, 2008)

Oop, boy have I been doing it wrong.

I was putting the crown down on the infeed side, holding the board against the fence in about the middle and feeding through only applying pressure against the fence in about the middle of the board. Then, when the middle is past the knives, I was shifting my hands but still keeping the middle in contact with the outfeed table. I repeat until I have a consistent surface from one end of the board to the other but on the crown side. I always figured if I kept the crown up, I'd get too much taken off as the leading edge catches the knives at an odd angle.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm having a similar problem. Only I'm not getting any wood cut out of the middle. Reading this has confirmed my thoughts that I'm pushing too hard on the wood. My planer is set up correctly and all.... 

I'm also going to try to push on the outfeed table closer to the blades. I think I might have been pushing too far away from the cutter head causing the board to rock. 

When I do the edge i end up getting a tapered edge, I assume for the same reason.


----------



## gary696 (Apr 10, 2008)

clarionflyer said:


> :laughing: Ya I'm a bone head but I've got that down.
> I was leveling both sides and laying the level across them to check for parallel (or straight I guess). Then dropping the infeed table a 1/16.


I use a dial indicater to insure the outfeed is level to the *knives*. 
I have found this to be* crucial* for straight edges.


> I think my problem may be technique in feeding the board. I'm only using pressure on the outfeed table, but I think I may be using too much pressure.
> Once I have a little time (kiddos sleeping) I'll practice a little. Thanks though... every little bit helps in my case.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks all. The advice helped.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

What do you mean by crown side up?


----------

